# Fühlen sich Fische durch Beleuchtung nachts gestört??



## supermiri71 (30. Apr. 2012)

Hallo liebe Fisch-Fachmänner und -frauen,

wir haben in unserem Teich 3 LED-Leuchten à 1 Watt. Die Leuchten sind mit der Pumpe und dem Filter gekoppelt an der Stromversorgung angeschlossen. 

Wenn wir die Pumpe nachts durchlaufen lassen, leuchtet also auch das Licht. Unsere Frage: Stört das die Fische?? Hätten die es nachts lieber dunkel?? 

Vielen Dank für eure fachmännische Antwort! 

supermiri71


----------



## Joerg (30. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Fühlen sich Fische durch Beleuchtung nachts gestört??*

Hallo supermiri71,
:Willkommen2

ich habe auch eine LED Unterwasserbeleuchtung.
Den Fischen scheint das wenig auszumachen. Der Mond scheint oft heller.
Diese läuft bei mir über eine extra Schaltuhr und ist nur Spätabends an.

Im Dunkeln lässt sich munkeln.  
Könnte sein, dass die es auch mal ganz dunkel haben wollen.


----------



## Wuzzel (30. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Fühlen sich Fische durch Beleuchtung nachts gestört??*

Auch Fische halten nachtruhe, ich würd das Licht also nachts ausschalten. 
Einschalten, so lange es noch hell ist, dann kann man es doch in den Abendstunden nett beleuchten. 
Nachts braucht das kein Mensch beleuchtet. Da würd ich es abschalten. Ein guter Kompromiss denke ich. 
Allerdings ist es sehr von der helligkeit abhängig. kleine funzeln werden weniger stören als helle LED strahler. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## katja (30. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Fühlen sich Fische durch Beleuchtung nachts gestört??*

dann wäre es aber doch sinnig, die lampen von pumpe und filter zu trennen, oder? jede nacht filter aus ist ja auch nicht das gelbe vom ei..... :?


----------



## mcreal (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fühlen sich Fische durch Beleuchtung nachts gestört??*

Ich habe auch eine kleine Unterwasserbeleuchtung im Teich.
Allerdings nur zwei Lampen und diese beleuchten nur die Flachwasserzonen.
Der Tiefenbereich bleibt unbeleuchtet.So können die Fischis trotz Beleuchtung,sich ins dunkle zurück ziehen.
Aber selbst diese,haben wir nur bei "Bedarf" an.


----------



## Moonlight (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fühlen sich Fische durch Beleuchtung nachts gestört??*

Also meine beleuchtung ist tag und nacht an. und es stört die fische absolut nicht. was stört ist das einschalten während der dämmerung bzw. beginnenden dunkelheit. da bekommen die fische einen schreck. fische schlafen nicht,sind auch nachts aktiv, also ist es egal ob licht brennt oder nicht. das ist meine erfahrungen mit licht im teich.


----------



## Wuzzel (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fühlen sich Fische durch Beleuchtung nachts gestört??*

Wie kommt ihr auf die Idee, das Fische nicht schlafen ? 
Nur weil Sie sich nicht zudecken und einen Schlafanzug anziehen ? 
Nur weil Sie keine Augen zumachen ? 
Oder gibt es da andere Untersuchungen, als ich Sie kenne ? 
Es gibt nachtaktive Fische, die halten tagsüber Ruhe, und es gibt Fische, die haben, wie wir Menschen, eine Ruhephase in der Nacht zur Regeneration. 

Ausserdem, was soll das ganze Licht, zu Zeiten, wo eh keine wach ist oder hinguckt. 
Warum den Himmel ausschalten ? 

Ich will jetzt nicht den Spaß an ein paar LED Lämpchen im Teich vermiesen, aber man kann die doch mit dem Zubettgehen auch ausschalten. Oder was gibts für Aspekte das die durchbrennen müssen ? 

Weniger ist manchmal eben doch mehr. 

Gruß Wuzzel

edit: Da habe ich doch eben hier noch dieses 
 von schlafenden Fischen gefunden. Bitte sehr !


----------



## canis (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fühlen sich Fische durch Beleuchtung nachts gestört??*

Selbstverständlich schlafen Fische! Abgesehen von der ganzen Fachliteratur, die dies bestätigt, kann dazu auch jeder Aquarianer befragt werden. 

Grundsätzlich muss eine Beleuchtung im Teich nicht grundsätzlich problematisch sein für die Fische. Man sieht oft auch in freien Gewässern etwa im Bereich von Strassenbeleuchtungen, die bis ins Gewässer scheinen, schlafende Fische. Trotzdem würde ich auf eine nächtliche Beleuchtung des Teiches verzichten, schon alleine um keine zusätzliche Lichtverschmutzung zu generieren. Davon gibts nämlich schon mehr als genug. Und wirklich natürlich ist es für die Fische ja auch nicht, selbst wenn es sie wohl nicht immer stört.


----------



## Moonlight (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fühlen sich Fische durch Beleuchtung nachts gestört??*

Ich bin ein nachtaktiver Mensch ... Fazit stehe ich nachts stellenweise, sporadisch bis 3Uhr am Teich.
Und wie ich auf die Idee komme, dass Fische nicht schlafen ... ganz einfach ... wenn Fische nachts fressen und Jagen und wilde Sau spielen, werden sie wohl kaum ruhen ...


----------



## jochen (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fühlen sich Fische durch Beleuchtung nachts gestört??*

Hallo,



Moonlight schrieb:


> fische schlafen nicht,



selten so einen Unsinn in diesen Forum gelesen,
nichts für Ungut...

Jochen


----------



## Wuzzel (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fühlen sich Fische durch Beleuchtung nachts gestört??*

Sorry, ich hab vorhin den LINK zum Video vergessen. 

@Moonlight tja ich sach mal so... wenn mein Schlafzimmer Nachts beleuchtet wäre und Nepomuk würde mir nen Wuzzel Leckerlie Teller hinstellen, dann würde ich auch nachts essen, oder ggf. sonstwas machen, aber eigentlich sollte ich schlafen um den Körper zu regenerieren. 
Mach zeitig das Licht aus und wirf kein Futter rein und nach kurzer Zeit der Gewöhnung haben auch Deine Fische wieder einen natürlichen Tag / Nacht Rhythmus.
Es ist allerdings nirgends berichtet ob abendliche Gaben von __ Baldrian auch für den Schlaf der Fische förderlich sind. 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## canis (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fühlen sich Fische durch Beleuchtung nachts gestört??*

Ich bin ja auch ein nachtaktiver Mensch, und genau deswegen stören nebst der Umwelt auch mich die vielen Lichter. Die Nacht braucht kein zweiter Tag zu sein, weder für mich noch für die Natur. 

Und wenn deine Fische nachts aktiv sind, schlafen sie ja vielleicht am Tag 

Aber egal, wann sie es machen, schlafen tun auch deine Fische irgendwann.


----------



## Moonlight (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fühlen sich Fische durch Beleuchtung nachts gestört??*

Keine ahnung ob sie am tage schlafen . . . möglich,mach ich ja auch. und was das schlafen anbelangt, ich hab bischen gegoogelt. scheint tatsächlich so,das fische auch schlafen. war mir neu,bisher wurde das meist abgestritten. na gut,hab ich eben was neues gelernt


----------



## kois_in_d (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fühlen sich Fische durch Beleuchtung nachts gestört??*

Hallo,

das ist eine gute Frage.
Bei uns im Dorf haben sie neue Laternen (LED) angebracht und natürlich auch eine direkt bei uns vorm Haus.
Dort stand noch nie eine, aber nun gut.
Jetzt mußte ich feststellen, das diese auch ca 3/4 meines Teiches ausstrahlt.

Ich kann mich nachts um 12 Uhr an meinen Teich stellen und sehe mehr, als wenn die Sonne reinscheint und eventuell noch blendet.

Ist es nun ungünstig für die Fische?
Also ein etwas anderes Verhalten haben sie schon seit die Laterne dort ist.

Was könnte ich tun?

Danke für die Infos.

Gruß

Kois_in_d


----------



## Lucy79 (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fühlen sich Fische durch Beleuchtung nachts gestört??*

Hallo!

Vielleicht nutzt ein Sonnensegel was, um das etwas abzudunkeln?


----------



## canis (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fühlen sich Fische durch Beleuchtung nachts gestört??*

Oder mal bei der Dorfverwaltung intervenieren und mitteilen, dass die neue Laterne störend ist für das Wohlbefinden von Mensch und Tier


----------

